# trout filets



## meatball (Aug 7, 2009)

I was going to wait until I had some fruit wood or alder to smoke these, but I just couldn't wait. I'm glad I didn't bother to wait, it came out really good with the red oak. I only used a small amount of wood, but it was enough to give the filets a nice smoky flavor. 

Brined it overnight in a simple brine (not sure of measurements) - water, salt, brown sugar, garlic powder, pepper....



Out of the brine, I rinsed the filets and rubbed them with some kosher salt and ground black pepper - kept it simple - 



I wanted to smoke a meatloaf at the same time. I was afraid if I put the meatloaf on top, it would take on a fishy smell, and I was afraid that by putting the meatloaf under the fish, the fish would drip onto the meatloaf. So I just put an empty aluminum pan under the fish and it seemed to work well at protecting the meatloaf...



Smoked at 200* for about two hours...And the finished fish..



I ate one filet as is and it was excellent. I also made a smoked fish spread with one, but wasn't too happy with it. If anybody would like to share a good fish spread recipe, I would appreciate it. I have two more smoked filets in the vacuum seal in the freezer. Thanks for checking it out y'all.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 7, 2009)

here's a great smoked trout dip:

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo....asp?TID=12003

as for a fishy transfer to other stuff in the smoker - my experiences indicate that thee are no worries in this department ~ it simply hasn't happened....


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 7, 2009)

They sure look good.


----------



## backcountry (Aug 7, 2009)

They look great. Nice job.

I do a spread/dip with smoked whitefish.

I don't have a recipe for it, I just add as I go until it's at a consistency I feel is appropriate. It's really quite simple too.

Cream Cheese 
Sour Cream (to lighten it up)
Smoked Fish
paprika
garlic powder
a pinch of cumin
a pinch of cayenne pepper
Some finely chopped green onions 

It makes a fresh, tasty spread/dip.


----------



## backcountry (Aug 7, 2009)

Also, if a hot dip is what you're after:

Smoked Arctic Char Hot Dip (Trout or salmon also will work well in this dip)

Ingredients:
1 lb light cream cheese, softened 
8oz smoked arctic char (or other salmanoid)
2 tbsp finely chopped green onion 
1 tbsp prepared horseradish 
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce 
1/8 tsp hot pepper sauce 
1/4 cup finely chopped pecans 
paprika 
assorted cracker and vegetables 

Preparation 
1. Preheat oven to 375°F (190°C). Set aside a 4 cup (1 L) oven-proof casserole dish. 
2. In medium bowl, blend cream cheese, smoked arctic char after flaking with a fork, onion, horseradish, Worcestershire sauce and hot pepper sauce until combined. 
3. Spread mixture in casserole dish. Top with pecans; sprinkle with paprika. 
4. Bake, uncovered, 25 minutes or until bubbly. Serve hot with crackers and vegetables.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 7, 2009)

Those fish look awesome there meatball. I like trout and redfish and grouper and snapper and toadfish smoked.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice job Meat.


----------



## miamited (Jul 9, 2014)

For smoked fish dip, I use talapia seasoned with old bay seasoning and smoked with apple wood. Once it cools down, I put in my food processor to chop up with some scallion, (two or three per pound of fish) then add mayo to get to the consistency that I want. Nothing measured. When I bring some in to work to snack on, people keep coming to my desk for stupid reasons just to get some. Real simple.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 10, 2014)

How fun! That looks very nice!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## flash (Jul 10, 2014)

Gotta say I have never smoked any of our sea trout yet. Fried, yes, grilled yes. Looks like I will have to give it a try.

As to your dip. You always have to over do them a bit for dip. I use mainly Blues, Spanish and Jack Cravelle and mullet when I can catch them. Usually in the 3 to 3 1/2 hour area for them, but I do not brine either. Still dip comes out amazing.













P1010048A.JPG



__ flash
__ Aug 23, 2013


















Finishedfish0005.jpg



__ flash
__ Nov 13, 2012






And now I notice this a dang old thread.


----------

